# Ferrari F430 Spider 2006 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

hi there

A gorgeous Ferrari F430 Spider of 2006 with only 5000 kms , the car came to get some TLC on the engine and fix the rear difusor.
But after we introduce the detail to the conversation the owner wanted to choose our best work , the Estado de Concurso.


















Rear difusor had some cracks and some scratches , it was one the things that the F430 needed to be fixed right.


























Difusor removed to be cleaned and degreased for a full repair and repainted.


























Already cleaned and degreased










Fully dismantled to be repaired.










Repaired and ready for the paint bodyshop.


















Some days later the difusor came painted and ready to be installed , looked brand new and with the same resistance.


















First wash and clay of the work with sticker removal.


























Paint correction starts and with a ceramic paint we have to take our time to fully correct it.



































Sanding marks...



































A deep mark in the clear repaired by our Spot Paint Repair , fully removed.



























































Trunk , Ferrari lettering removed for a 100% paint correction.


























Soft top hood.


















Sideway


















Bumper


































5050 shot of the front bumper , the PPF gained some original look and lost the yellow one.










Paint corrected


















Some details



















































Time to detail rims and arches


































Lower parts detailed










Polished screws.










Detailed rim










5050 of the soft top waterproofed.










Gas gasket polished and protected with metal sealant.










The engine was one of the most part of the F430 that the owner wanted to be really good.










A lot of watermarks.










Without the rear difusor i spent and entire saturday polishing all the bits of the engine , and detailing what 
usually i can´t reach , after 6 hours it came very nice.


































The interior was detailed and the leather Cleaned , degreased and protected.


























After a lot of time consuming details , and with 2 Layers of ZAINO Z2 PRO with a 24 hours waiting apart, a final
Crystal ROck to add some depth.






















































































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

stunning job!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rui,

Superb work as usual from you, I'm interested in your wash routine etc as I notice you do everything indoors. Do you use ONR type product etc


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys

I don´t use ONR 99% of the time , snow foam , 2 wash buckets and the normal detailing procedures. :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Absolutely stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bill58 said:


> Awesome!





CupraElliott said:


> Looks absolutely stunning.





Wax Attack said:


> Absolutely stunning finish :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very, very nice my friend


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic work


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Very, very nice my friend





sye73 said:


> Fantastic work





BRUNBERG said:


> Excellent work





Wax-IT.be said:


> Great work!





tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic...


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

As usual, it's another AWESOME job !

One question though : what is this ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AcN said:


> As usual, it's another AWESOME job !
> 
> One question though : what is this ?


It´s CTEK XS7000 , a battery charger and condtioner , i use in all cars i work.
No more problems working with the doors open and the customer benefits from free batery treatment.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

wow very very good


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Racer said:


> It´s CTEK XS7000 , a battery charger and condtioner , i use in all cars i work.
> No more problems working with the doors open and the customer benefits from free batery treatment.


Thanks for the information  What do you mean by "no more problems working with the doors open ?" (i've been thinking about it for the last 5 minutes, but still wonder lol)


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

AcN said:


> Thanks for the information  What do you mean by "no more problems working with the doors open ?" (i've been thinking about it for the last 5 minutes, but still wonder lol)


It may be that having the doors open possibly drains the battery, as you can turn off the interior light but not always 'puddle' type lights in the doors etc. which would drain the battery over a long period of time.

Rob


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work, nice to see such attention to detail too !


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

a very big well done for your efforts, the car is stunning!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

66Rob said:


> It may be that having the doors open possibly drains the battery, as you can turn off the interior light but not always 'puddle' type lights in the doors etc. which would drain the battery over a long period of time.
> 
> Rob


Exactly and with the CTEK the batery is maitained and will be 100% when i finish the job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

athol said:


> Excellent work, nice to see such attention to detail too !





Courtney said:


> a very big well done for your efforts, the car is stunning!


Thanks


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Top work, as always!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tfonseca said:


> Top work, as always!


 :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!!!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

66Rob said:


> It may be that having the doors open possibly drains the battery, as you can turn off the interior light but not always 'puddle' type lights in the doors etc. which would drain the battery over a long period of time.
> 
> Rob


Thanks a lot


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

prokopas said:


> Great work





UCD said:


> great job!!!





saint1d said:


> Stunning!


Thanks


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Unreal attention to detail. Amazing work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Keith_sir said:


> Unreal attention to detail. Amazing work.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Stunning job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> Stunning job!


Obrigado


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice work.
Congratulations ....


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Brilliant Work ! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

vinyd said:


> Nice work.
> Congratulations ....





mike swell said:


> Brilliant Work ! :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Next one to present , im still catching the posting.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Better than new!  Amazing finish on silver.... :argie:


----------



## samcook (Nov 10, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jim_S said:


> Better than new!  Amazing finish on silver.... :argie:





samcook said:


> cracking job


Thanks :thumb:


----------

